# Hello



## stelyn27 (Oct 30, 2014)

I,m a Brit who was living in Wisconsin, and after a job opportunity now find myself in Kamata (Ota?).
I was part of the expat USA group, and now i'm here.
I've been here for 2 weeks another 24 to go (possibly 50 if the contract goes well)
if there is any advice you can give me i'd be grateful.
Two things of the top of my head, i do eat local (always will) but where can i get baked beans from? nice easy pre drink grub.

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

You can do a web search for the Foreign Buyers Club. I buy beans there by the case but since you're not here all that long, you might want to see if they have single cans in the Kobe store. A case takes 6~8 weeks to arrive but anything they have on hand in Kobe they can send up pretty quickly.

There are a number of markets that deal in imported goods. The one I hit on occasion (when I crave something I can't get here) is National Azabu in Hiroo. Kinda hard to spot from the station so search for their web site before you go. You can also try a chain store called Meidi-ya. There's one of those in Hiroo as well... and there used to be one in Ginza but I haven't been over there for a long time.

You said two things but I only saw one.

Anyway... welcome to Japan.


----------



## stelyn27 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry i was doing quick typing, malt vinegar was the other.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Aha... Same recommendation. National Azabu is where I go to get white vinegar when I make Mexican salsa (not so often these days). Using sushi vinegar doesn't quite cut it ).


----------



## Harrygatto (Feb 22, 2013)

Go to the National supermarket at Den en Chofu, it sells Heinz baked beans and malt vinegar and is easy to get to from Kamata.


----------



## stelyn27 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks, i'll give that a try at the weekend.


----------



## jrwelker (Nov 17, 2014)

Amazon.co.jp has lots of folks who shop at Costco and then resell goods still quite cheaply, all things considered. Not sure about baked beans or malt vinegar but I'd be surprised if someone wasn't selling those on Amazon. (I've even seen Trader Joe's wasabi senbe on there! Talk about coals to Newcastle.)


----------

